
Berkeley AI Materials - zwarag
http://ai.berkeley.edu/project_overview.html
======
DanFeldman
I took this class (188) from Abbeel, who is now involved in advising OpenAI
from YCR. It's an incredibly well structured class, on par with the intro
course at Berkeley, 61a. For anyone who wants a relatively fun introduction to
core AI concepts, try working through the projects (which will require
learning most of the materials anyway). They're not coding intensive, just
thinking intensive; Each question in a project probably takes ~5 lines to
write!

~~~
sbuccini
I took this class last semester with Russell, and they've changed up some of
the projects since you've taken it.

There was one CSP project that was particularly gnarly, but really fun! Still,
the difficulty is relative and the revamped projects aren't anywhere near the
difficulty level of other classes.

Give 'em a shot!

------
adenadel
I thought the edX course for this material was pretty good as well

[https://www.edx.org/course/artificial-intelligence-uc-
berkel...](https://www.edx.org/course/artificial-intelligence-uc-berkeleyx-
cs188-1x)

~~~
arvinsim
Any significant different between the Berkeley site and its edX counterpart?

~~~
litzer
When I took the course they used it concurrently. EdX to do some quizzes, site
for projects, other hw.

------
maroonblazer
Anyone know what the math prereqs are for this course? The intro video makes
reference to an assessment that potential students can take, but I can't find
it.

------
natch
The surprising thing here is that Berkeley, which I considered to have a
leading edge CS department, is still using a teaching code base with Python
2.7, when Python 3.0 came out in 2008.

Yes, 2.7 is still widely used in the industry. As are some other languages.
But this is new code (well I'm thinking it's newer than 2008, or at least
they've had ample time to update it before releasing it now in 2016).

So why not use 3.x? Aren't students better served by learning modern language
features, and not being left behind at the previous, outmoded version?

~~~
daveguy
Python 2.7 is the current and future of Python. Google didn't even release
their AI framework, tensorflow, in Python 3 initially (late 2015). All
relevant features have been backported and library support is superior. There
will be a compatible transition of features in a community+industry supported
2.8. Hopefully the original python crew can swallow their pride long enough to
support it.

Python 2.7 is also better for learning with the simple print syntax. Hopefully
Guido and Co can figure out a way to support a print statement in their Py3k
playground environment.

~~~
JoshTriplett
> Python 2.7 is also better for learning with the simple print syntax.

For the simple case, I don't consider "print(foo)" more complex than "print
foo"; if anything, it avoids introducing additional syntax, and instead just
provides another built-in function. And in more complex cases, such as
printing to a file object, the syntax seems far more straightforward:
"print(foo, file=f)" versus "print >>f, foo". Beyond that, the print function
can do some things the print statement simply can't, such as print without a
trailing space or newline.

